# Yarn Crawl in Portland



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

Is anyone going to the yarn crawl this weekend? Has anyone gone in the past? I would be interested in any thoughts people have on what to see and do.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

What is a yarn crawl,anything like a pub crawl,hic?LOL.Lindseymary


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

You visit participating yarn shops over 3 days. There are prizes, special sales, demonstrations, free patterns, etc. A good chance to visit area stores and socialize. The Portland area has probably 15-20 yarn shops and I usually visit the same two, so I will check out some others. You can google "Rose CityYarn Crawl" for more information.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

This sounds great fun,bet you get your "mad money" ready.
I'm off to a crossstitch retreat in early summer and have started saving, the organiser sells hand dyed fabric and threads!!!Lindseymary


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

My daughter and I are going with a small group from our LYS. When traveling we always look for LYS, but have never done a yarn crawl. Looking forward to it.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

I would love to drive down to participate in that one some day! The one here in Western WA is coming up in the next couple of months, but I've done that one so many times, I'd love to go to a new set of shops (and no sales tax!  )


----------



## aplwh (Mar 3, 2015)

More info please? Is there a website? Thanks!


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

http://www.rosecityyarncrawl.com/

I live in Portland and go every year. We have 15 fabulous shops to visit. People come from all over to do our crawl because we have one of the highest densities of LYS in the nation. I mean all over: Chicago, New York, California so it must be good. My knitting group has rented a van.

Each shop has a pattern to give away if you buy even the smallest things. The prizes are wonderful because we have so many outstanding sponsors.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

KathrynJG said:


> http://www.rosecityyarncrawl.com/
> 
> I live in Portland and go every year. We have 15 fabulous shops to visit. People come from all over to do our crawl because we have one of the highest densities of LYS in the nation. I mean all over: Chicago, New York, California so it must be good. My knitting group has rented a van.
> 
> Each shop has a pattern to give away if you buy even the smallest things. The prizes are wonderful because we have so many outstanding sponsors.


<-------Jealous!  That sounds like so much fun!

I keep trying to find people that want to drive down from here to join in the fun, but I can't find anyone who will.  Harumppph. Party-poopers!

Someday I will find someone else who wants to go and I'll be down there to join the fun. Have a great time!


----------



## aplwh (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh man! That sounds fun!


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

Take the train!! Not Amtrak but the one opperated by Washington/Oregon Transportation (but you book it through Amtrak). I use it all the time for Seattle and Eugene..

Try for next year then post on KP that you are looking for a group to crawl with. Until today we had one space left in our van and would have been happy to pick you up at the train station. Or maybe your friends would be more enticed if you suggest the train.


----------



## alinoca (Sep 9, 2014)

Do they do this more than once a year, my son moved to Portland last year and I am thinking of visiting him over spring break, my younger son is still in school.. I am thinking of taking the surfliner, the amtrak train which travels up the coast.


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

Once a year only always the first weekend in March.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

This year our local LYS has rented a small bus for some of us to ride in as we do a crawl. I cant wait.


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

My daughter and I decided to leave a day earlier than the rest of our group. Had a beautiful day to drive. Stopped at a small shop in mount hood,OR -Not Another Hat. The lady who owns the shop was nice and friendly. Spent some time browsing and bought some lovely new yarns. Had lunch near her shop and then on to Portland. Checked into our room and stayed put for the night. Looking forward to meeting up with our group today and doing the Crawl.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Hope you Crawlers will post pics of your haul.Lindseymary


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

lindseymary said:


> Hope you Crawlers will post pics of your haul.Lindseymary


I wish I knew how to get the pix from my phone to here


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

ccrotty489 said:


> My daughter and I decided to leave a day earlier than the rest of our group. Had a beautiful day to drive. Stopped at a small shop in mount hood,OR -Not Another Hat.


That is such a nice shop I am glad you stopped there. The view of the river makes you want to sit and knit there all day.

My goup tackled 6 shops today and one yesterday in our neighborhood: Pearl Fibers...say hello to Cindy. She works so hard for her customers.

Each shop is so different, I love them all. We have 2 80 year olds in our group and they bought the most yarn and were the last to want to go home. Hope you and your daughter have as much fun as we did.


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

Finished the yarn crawl today ---8 shops. Totally beat


----------

